# Como seria o clima de Portugal se...



## Skizzo (23 Dez 2009 às 21:47)

...houvesse um país aqui (dessa dimensão):







Tinhas menos chuva, ou a mesma? A temperatura subia ou descia? E a água do mar, menos violenta e mais morna no litoral oeste?


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2009 às 22:02)

Skizzo disse:


> ...houvesse um país aqui (dessa dimensão):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seria uma alta borrada meteorologica
iria causar perturbaçoes no AA, embora na costa as correntes se mantivessem N-S, logo a agua continuaria fresca mas nao tanto como agora, talvez pasassemos a ter um clima um pouco mais extremado...em termos de precipitação teriamos mais pois concerteza haveria uma baixa termica no verao que favorecesse as frentes ou cut-off, no inverno fortaleceria o AA e teriamos menos chuvas continuas ou depressoes
mas é chato responder agora...e preciso pensar


----------



## Iceberg (23 Dez 2009 às 22:52)

Existindo nessa zona uma massa de terra tão significativa (provavelmente do tamanho da Grâ-Bretanha ou maior), estaríamos, julgo eu, mais protegidos da quente corrente do golfo, e como tal, teríamos entradas continentais mais vigorosas no Inverno, e como consequência, frios mais secos, prolongados e extremos ... penso eu de que ...


----------



## belem (23 Dez 2009 às 23:10)

Uma boa parte dessa região, de facto até já é em Portugal, pois faz parte da sua ZEE.
Segundos os valores observados por satélite pelo AEMET, a temperatura do oceano nessa região, está escalonada desde a zona temperada até à tropical.
Se houvesse uma massa terrestre aí, o clima seria mais húmido, quente e com menos extremos térmicos do que a zona continental de Portugal mas por outro lado seria muito mais instável ( com tufões,etc...), pelo menos na sua faixa oeste.
Gostaria de salientar a importância que tem o estudo climático da vasta zona oceânica portuguesa, pois certamente tem algum impacto no clima europeu.


----------



## Goku (24 Dez 2009 às 14:19)

Aproveitando o tópico, como seria o clima de Portugal sem os Açores???


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2009 às 14:21)

Goku disse:


> Aproveitando o tópico, como seria o clima de Portugal sem os Açores???



E sem a Madeira...


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2009 às 14:30)

Tendo em conta a massa de água no Atlântico, o território dos Açores são insignificantes. A sua influência no nosso clima é praticamente zero.
O mesmo para a Madeira.


Agora, um país daquela dimensão e naquele lugar, iria diminuir bastante a massa de água do Atlântico. E sem um oceano para as depressões de desenvolverem, o mais provável é que chovesse menos.

Por outro lado, aquele país ali, seria uma barreira à Europa. A Europa seria certamente mais seca.
E visto que o país se estenderia até ao sul de Marrocos, é provável que parte desse novo país fosse um deserto (interior centro e sul). 
O extremo norte e noroeste, seria provavelmente bastante chuvoso.


----------



## Minho (24 Dez 2009 às 15:04)

A nível de frio penso que as entradas de Norte poderiam ser mais potentes pois um território tão extenso cortaria ou pertubaria boa parte da corrente do golfo






Seria determinante o comportamento desta corrente frente a este obstáculo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Dez 2009 às 16:16)

Algo mais real do que um país imaginário! Se a corrente do golfo algum dia enfraquecer teremos de certeza invernos mais brancos


----------



## belem (24 Dez 2009 às 17:34)

Minho disse:


> A nível de frio penso que as entradas de Norte poderiam ser mais potentes pois um território tão extenso cortaria ou pertubaria boa parte da corrente do golfo
> 
> 
> 
> Seria determinante o comportamento desta corrente frente a este obstáculo.



A Corrente do Golfo atingiria grande parte da costa ocidental desse hipotético território, não? Pelo menos, mais vincadamente na zona noroeste.
E nesse mapa que mostras, não entendo muito bem o que se pretende demonstrar... Se é a direcção da corrente do Golfo, não entendo como é que as colorações que deveriam indicar a sua presença aparecem  em pontos onde ela não tem influência. Temperatura também não deve ser, porque a costa da Noruega não é mais quente que os trópicos, subtrópicos,etc...



AnDré disse:


> Tendo em conta a massa de água no Atlântico, o território dos Açores são insignificantes. A sua influência no nosso clima é praticamente zero.
> O mesmo para a Madeira.
> 
> 
> ...



Provavelmente estavam a referir-se ao território marítimo que os Açores e a Madeira englobam, esse sim significativo em termos de extensão podendo assim ter um impacto assinalável no clima da Europa, pelo menos no lado Ocidental.


----------



## Minho (24 Dez 2009 às 20:11)

belem disse:


> A Corrente do Golfo atingiria grande parte da costa ocidental desse hipotético território, não? Pelo menos, mais vincadamente na zona noroeste.
> 
> 
> 
> Provavelmente estavam a referir-se ao território marítimo que os Açores e a Madeira englobam, esse sim significativo em termos de extensão podendo assim ter um impacto assinalável no clima da Europa, pelo menos no lado Ocidental.




A pergunta do Skizzo foi:

Como seria o clima de Portugal se houvesse um país que se extendesse de Norte a Sul tal como ele assinalou.  

E não:

Como seria o clima de Portugal se este se situasse no sítio assinalado no mapa.

Ou seja, pretende-se saber de que maneira esse hipotético território afectaria aqui a nós em Portugal....


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Dez 2009 às 03:30)

Com esta massa de terra à nossa frente, estaríamos sob uma influência muito mais indirecta da quente corrente do golfo, poderíamos ter entradas continentais mais vigorosas porque criar-se-ia um substancial barramento às perturbações de Oeste moderadoras de extremos tanto no Inverno como no Verão, e como consequência, maior número de meses secos.

O Verão seria mais quente, seco e prolongado principalmente nas regiões do interior, que para além de talvez criar grande abertura às massas de ar de Este pela ausência de poder das de Oeste, o mesmo se iria passar com as já predominantes massas de ar vindas de N/NW que simplesmente intensificavam a sua acção no litoral Oeste, dissipando boa parte da eventual nebulosidade que nos poderia trazer precipitação.

No Inverno, o cenário mais provável, tal como no Verão, o livre acesso ás massas de ar de Este pela fraca influência das de Oeste, agora para além de criar condições de seca o frio extremo seria o ponto em destaque. A menos que as frentes vindas de SW conseguissem enfrentar e resistir a estas condições, estaríamos talvez em maus lençóis, porque provavelmente seria a única forma de obter a tão necessária precipitação no território!

Esta é obviamente a visão que tenho deste hipotético cenário.
Agradeço as devidas correcções caso seja necessário!


----------



## David sf (25 Dez 2009 às 09:21)

E como seria o clima português se a Terra girasse ao contrário? Se por acção das forças de Coriolis os anticiclones girassem no sentido contrário aos ponteiros do relógio? Se o fluxo dominante à nossa latitude fosse de leste e não de oeste? A corrente do Golfo circularia num sentido inverso ao que tem hoje? Teríamos um clima parecido a Nova Iorque, e eles parecido com o nosso?


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Dez 2009 às 17:28)

David sf disse:


> Se o fluxo dominante à nossa latitude fosse de leste e não de oeste? A corrente do Golfo circularia num sentido inverso ao que tem hoje? Teríamos um clima parecido a Nova Iorque, e eles parecido com o nosso?



Há já alguns anos gostava (e ainda gosto) de criar esta espécie de jogos do "se..., e se...", e um dos cenários era precisamente o percurso inverso da Corrente do Golfo!
Na época não lidava nada bem com os rigores do Inverno, sobretudo quanto ao frio que simplesmente era um pesadelo!

A ideia era alterar a predominância dos efeitos desta corrente, ou seja, passaria a roçar a costa portuguesa, ainda que na sua deslocação para norte fosse um pouco desviada pela hipotética ilha e pela costa algarvia que obviamente deixaria de se queixar da falta de chuva, assim uma parte dispersava-se pelo Atlântico profundo em direcção aos Açores enquanto que outra porção dela seguia pelo corredor entre Portugal e a tal ilha em direcção a N/NW, agora aqui tudo dependia da performance do troço desta corrente indo ao encontro de uma outra neste caso fria vinda das ilhas britânicas!

Quanto à região centro e norte de Portugal, sobretudo o norte, sob um efeito gradativo, sofreria mais os efeitos dos rigores, pelo menos no Inverno, talvez não tão semelhantes aos que habitualmente ocorrem em Nova York mas estaria mais sujeito às massas de ar polar continental e marítimo vindos da costa das ilhas britânicas e da Europa continental. Penso que de passagem por estas ilhas, ocorreria algo semelhante à Corrente do Lavrador ao largo da Terra Nova no Canadá, e estas teriam um clima correspondente a esta região canadense; muitos icebergues deambulariam ao largo do Reino Unido!

Diante deste cenário, quanto à hipotética ilha que aqui se fala, devido às massas de ar que talvez já não se deslocassem de Oeste mas em sentido contrário (apesar de um pouco céptico quanto a isso), a mesma teria, penso eu, pouca influência no clima em Portugal!


----------



## irpsit (25 Dez 2009 às 18:05)

Eu gosto mais de imaginar como era o clima de Portugal na Little Ice Age (1300-1800) e na Era Glacial (há mais de 10000 anos).

Em ambos os casos (embora muito mais extremo na Era Glacial) a corrente do Golfo teria muito menos influência (provavelmente até estaria invertida na Era Glacial), e portanto, haveria muito menos fluxo de oeste, e um clima muito mais seco e com extremos de frio no Inverno.

Creio que a neve às cotas médias (500-700 metros) deviam ser muito mais frequentes na Little Ice Age (a julgar pela fábrica do gelo na Serra do Montejunto), o avanço dos glaciares na Europa Central, ou as frost fairs na Holanda e Londres. Provavelmente nevava em Lisboa e Porto mais frequentemente, embora talvez tanto como hoje neva no litoral francês ou britânico. Aliás estas situações não eram assim tão raras no século passado!

Na Era Glacial, provavelmente teríamos um AA polar contínuo, como hoje ocorre na Gronelândia, e temperaturas muito mais baixas. Sabemos que o gelo cobria grande parte da Europa, e o clima seria de uma estepe no norte de Portugal e sul de França. Portanto, o clima seria seco e muito frio, provavelmente o clima de Portugal seria semelhante ao do norte da Escócia ou sul da Islândia. 

Se o eixo da Terra girasse ao contrário, então teríamos uma costa como a de Nova Iorque e Quebeque, ou Japão e Coreias, mas com muito mais exposição ao Oceano Árctico. Então seria um clima mais seco e frio, provavelmente frio demais para ter suportado esta antiga Europa que hoje conhecemos! Teríamos provavelmente entradas brutais de frio como hoje em dia ocorrem no leste Asiático, pois teríamos os ventos a atravessarem uma imensa massa continental.

Já agora, como seria o nosso clima, se o pólo tivesse no Alaska em vez da sua actual posição?
Talvez um clima mais quente e sobretudo mais seco, não?



joseoliveira disse:


> Há já alguns anos gostava (e ainda gosto) de criar esta espécie de jogos do "se..., e se...", e um dos cenários era precisamente o percurso inverso da Corrente do Golfo!
> Na época não lidava nada bem com os rigores do Inverno, sobretudo quanto ao frio que simplesmente era um pesadelo!
> 
> A ideia era alterar a predominância dos efeitos desta corrente, ou seja, passaria a roçar a costa portuguesa, ainda que na sua deslocação para norte fosse um pouco desviada pela hipotética ilha e pela costa algarvia que obviamente deixaria de se queixar da falta de chuva, assim uma parte dispersava-se pelo Atlântico profundo em direcção aos Açores enquanto que outra porção dela seguia pelo corredor entre Portugal e a tal ilha em direcção a N/NW, agora aqui tudo dependia da performance do troço desta corrente indo ao encontro de uma outra neste caso fria vinda das ilhas britânicas!
> ...


----------



## belem (25 Dez 2009 às 18:30)

Minho disse:


> A pergunta do Skizzo foi:
> 
> Como seria o clima de Portugal se houvesse um país que se extendesse de Norte a Sul tal como ele assinalou.
> 
> ...



Ok, eu apenas estava-me a referir às condições aí existentes e comparei-as com as que conhecemos  em Portugal Continental.




irpsit disse:


> Eu gosto mais de imaginar como era o clima de Portugal na Little Ice Age (1300-1800) e na Era Glacial (há mais de 10000 anos).
> 
> Em ambos os casos (embora muito mais extremo na Era Glacial) a corrente do Golfo teria muito menos influência (provavelmente até estaria invertida na Era Glacial), e portanto, haveria muito menos fluxo de oeste, e um clima muito mais seco e com extremos de frio no Inverno.
> 
> ...




Seria interessante observar o tipo de fauna e flora no nosso país há 10.000 anos, com uma ICE AGE instalada. Mas Portugal tem também locais que «sobreviveram» mesmo à última grande Ice Age.
A laurissilva é uma relíquia viva de uma floresta subtropical muito antiga, que ainda hoje em dia persiste na Madeira e nos Açores ( e possivelmente em alguns locais isolados da zona costeira continental, mas de forma mais degradada).


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Dez 2009 às 18:46)

irpsit disse:


> Já agora, como seria o nosso clima, se o pólo tivesse no Alaska em vez da sua actual posição?
> Talvez um clima mais quente e sobretudo mais seco, não?



Quanto à parte inicial, parece haver algum concenso, talvez um pouco mais extremado ou limado em algumas arestas diante de uma idade do gelo!

Agora quanto a esta questão do pólo se situar no Alasca, também acho que o clima em Portugal seria mais quente garantidamente pelo facto de estar a uma latitude mais baixa ao nível talvez dos trópicos, agora não sei se seria realmente mais seco porque a massa de terra árida dos desertos ao norte de áfrica, penso que boa parte deixaria de existir voltando ao parque verde que outrora se consta que tenha sido.

Portanto, Portugal mais quente sim, mas certamente mais húmido; quiçá tipo Flórida ou sul da China!


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Dez 2009 às 19:35)

belem, essas fotos, para além fantásticas, dão-nos uma visão de uma espície de paraíso com muita humidade, fraca amplitude anual nas temperaturas, enfim, bem diferente dos dias actuais, é isso?


----------



## belem (25 Dez 2009 às 19:56)

joseoliveira disse:


> belem, essas fotos, para além fantásticas, dão-nos uma visão de uma espície de paraíso com muita humidade, fraca amplitude anual nas temperaturas, enfim, bem diferente dos dias actuais, é isso?



Em relação a Portugal continental sem dúvida que sim.
Com a possível excepção de algumas raríssimas bolsas viradas a Oeste, ( que contudo nem sequer apresentam a diversidade e exuberância das suas congéneres madeirenses e açoreanas), não se conhece mais lugar algum assim.
Em relação a Portugal insular, felizmente ainda é a realidade actual! 
Espera-se que não sejam destruídas pelo Homem, quando sobreviveram a dezenas de milhões de anos de mudanças climáticas.


----------



## Goku (26 Dez 2009 às 13:15)

Como seria o clima de Portugal se o eixo de rotação tivesse menos inclinado ou mais inclinado???


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2009 às 17:07)

Goku disse:


> Como seria o clima de Portugal se o eixo de rotação tivesse menos inclinado ou mais inclinado???



A carta deste possível início de jogo que lanço, quer o eixo fosse mais ou menos inclinado face à posição actual, *resumidamente*, no Planeta a diferença seria marcada pela intensificação dos extremos climáticos ou pela atenuação dos mesmos.

Quanto a Portugal em particular, posicionado a uma latitude média, apesar das eventuais oscilações típicas de uma meia estação, a uma altitude média, muito possivelmente o registo de temperaturas bem acima dos 30º e bem abaixo dos 10º não se verificavam!


----------

